
Sony Cracks Down on Sexually Explicit Content in Games - bangonkeyboard
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sony-cracks-down-on-sexually-explicit-content-in-games-11555427944
======
verisimilitudes
Isn't this what ESRB ratings are already for?

Some are of the opinion that this is related to Japan hosting the 2020
Olympics and I'm inclined to agree. There's something suspicious about what
Sony and also Steam and other companies are doing.

There's a culture war going on and video games aren't locked down yet.

